# extrema 2 kickoff



## Jared Vergeldt (Apr 4, 2006)

Maybe you guys have already discussed this but i missed it. Am looking at purchasing a beretta extrema 2. You can get them with or without the kickoff on the butt. With the kickoff is around $1300 without is around $1000. Can any of you advise me the difference..do i really need the kickoff-is it that much better on recoil than without? Either price is a lot for me, i have to save (have been) so..should i keep saving or is the one without kickoff just fine? 
appreciate the advise.


----------



## Gunny (Aug 18, 2005)

There is not a huge difference in recoil, but it is noticable when shooting 3 1/2" mags. For me the kick-off model fit ( or felt like it fit ) better than the non kick-off. If you do alot of hunting or shooting, I personaly would do anything to lessen the felt recoil.

Gunny


----------



## BIRDSHOOTER (Jul 18, 2005)

Gunny is right, if you plan on shooting alot of heavy waterfowl or turkey loads then the kick-off system is definately worth the extra money. If you are especially recoil sensitive, even using it with target loads will help some. Not much out there as far as 12gauges that have less felt recoil then the Kick-off system. With that said, adding one of the better aftermarket recoil pads will take some of the sting out of the recoil. I was not too fond of the factory Gel-Tek pad, so I replaced it with a pre-fit *(no modifications needed) *XCOIL from the makers of the HI-VIZ light sites. It's advertised as Pre-fit for synthetic 391's, but will fit the original Xtrema (not sure about Xtrema2) . Other aftermarket recoil pads worth checking into would be Kick-eez and the one made by Sims. These pads though will need some modifications by a gunsmith to make it fit.

So to sum this all up, if you are overly sensitive to recoil or will be shooting alot of heavy loads then its worth it, otherwise its probably not necessary.


----------



## solitude (Oct 21, 2008)

I am with Gunny. Kick-off system is much expensive. And one more thing which i tell you its only useful on those areas where many waterfowls take place. Because with this extrema you can shoot 3 mags in one sec. so take a hard grip, close your eyes and push the trigger.


----------



## jessjane (Jan 20, 2009)

I see extrema Beretta prices. Its too much. I will purchase it but can any body tell me about its quality. I mean I have only 1600 $ so i want that in this money my all gears will complete for hunting. Please any body guide me.


----------



## crewhunting (Mar 29, 2007)

I Think that when you are hunting no matter what the size of the gun rifle anything when your adrenline is going you dont feel a thing. Than when you are shooting clays and what not you shoot low base Its not a big deal. THe gun takes alot of the recoil anyways and they are pretty hevey if you dont want to spend that extra three hundered i would just get one without the kick off.


----------



## FowlTalker6 (Jul 21, 2006)

I have had my extrema2 for 2 years now and have about 4 cases of shells run through it. All shells have been 3" or 3 1/2" with about a 50/50 split. No prblems at all with it. IMO---don't get the kick-off, the non kick-off model fit me better and it didn't make any difference to me as far as felt recoil.


----------

